# Jump Starting a slow/stuck fermentation



## arcticsid (Sep 16, 2009)

Recently started a 4 gallon batch using frozen concentrate from "Hawaiis Own", I have used their product before with great results. None the less, I sarted with an SG of 1.100, on purpose. It took 3 days for fermentation to begin and then it just sort of lugged along, very slow, very few bubbles, etc. After 8 days it had only came down to 1.080. I don't know what caused this, could have been a number of things.
Determined to make it work, (I used Cotes de Blanc initially), I rehydrated a sachet of Cuvee and tossed it in. Within a half an hour it "fired" right up. Now, 24 hrs later it is cooking right along, nice foam, lots of fizz, etc.
This is the first time I did the jump start, and it worked as "prescribed".
Because there are two sachets of yeast involved, and different strains as well, can I expect any off flavors? Is it going to be "yeasty, or will the cuvee and the cotes both ferment out?
Incidentally, the only things different from any other wine I have started, was this batch I used rain water, and the temperature in the cabin was around 65 at night. One of these factors may have been involved, not sure. But it has been resurected.
Troy


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2009)

As you know temp has alot to do with yeast 
CDB range is 64 to 86*so you were on the extreamly low side
Cuvee' range is 45 - 95* Thats why the cuvee took off and the CDB did not
Do a search here I have PDF's on all wine yeast. print it out for reference
here it is
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3554


----------

